# Flywheel made from caster



## rlukens (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm finally accumulating enough auxiliary tooling to start my first project... a double acting wobbler. I've worked most of the "Chineese" out of my Smithy 3in1, and I think it will suffice. However... after today's session, I went straight to my computer and ordered a wedge type tool post. 
Anyway, back to the subject: 
I bought a 3-1/2" cast iron caster and cleaned it up for a flywheel. I still need to sleeve the bore for a smaller ID, but I think it's going to be perfect for my design.





To be continued,
Russ


----------



## jbonfoey (Feb 17, 2017)

Clever idea! I'll have to remember that one.
Jack


----------



## gmac (Feb 17, 2017)

......I'm on my way to the store. Thanks !

cheers Garry


----------



## kiwi2 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi,

     Be careful with cast iron casters. Years ago I was refurbishing an old (1900?) chair which had casters on the back two legs. The axles were rusted in so I was working on one of them to free it when it exploded like a hand grenade with shrapnel going in all directions.
I wouldn't place much trust in stuff coming out of China being stress relieved.

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## deverett (Feb 19, 2017)

kiwi2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Be careful with cast iron casters. Years ago I was refurbishing an old (1900?) chair which had casters on the back two legs. The axles were rusted in so I was working on one of them to free it when it exploded like a hand grenade with shrapnel going in all directions.
> I wouldn't place much trust in stuff coming out of China being stress relieved.
> ...




If you were worried about the caster flywheel exploding, it could be stress relieved (before machining) by putting it in the fire/stove and leaving it overnight to cool slowly.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

